# Crank Trigger options



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

the OEM bolts were never removed when the crank was balanced.

Here are the options for Crank Triggers, they all have there draw backs.

OEM ABA crank mounted wheel.
























This was caused by high WHP 9k rpm shifting. The mounting bolts sheared under extreme shock loading on off throttle. 
Not typical of OEM street car but high HP racing this can happen.
This happened to me twice before I ditched the OEM setup. 

There are a few options for alternative crank triggers. 

EURO TDI pulley mounted









034EFI 16v or ABA pully mount kit









Front/rear main seal trigger wheel

















Flywheel trigger.









This is the piece i had made to fit behind the 1.8T fluid amper that makes it fit a ABA/ABF hybrid
all i have to do is drill the mounting holes after i determine where to clock it.

this piece fits as close to the front main for strength against high rpm oscillation and the mounting 
holes are not adjustable so nothing can move it's position.
































































If you like this option i can have the trigger wheel made locally $175 Shipped
I machine orders of 3 at a time.
Contact me at https://www.facebook.com/Repoman-Productions-214739037183/


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

REPOMAN said:


> the OEM bolts were never removed when the crank was balanced.
> 
> Here are the options for Crank Triggers, they all have there draw backs.
> 
> OEM ABA crank mounted wheel.


What took out that trigger wheel? I've seen something like that happen before  but only when they've been removed and refastened.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

The OEM bolts sheared.

My new setup fired up on the first pull of the trigger. I am very happy with the results.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

There's not normally much stress on those bolts, any thoughts on why they sheared.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I believe it was due to HIGH RPM 9k shifting on a 400whp setup.
the repeated shock loading from shifting from full throttle to full throttle 
over a 1500mile period. this has happened twice in the same amount of time 
which is why we designed our own for duribilty and longevity.
:beer::beer:


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

hmmmmmm 250 shipped hmm

this seems to be just the ticket for my aba 16vT audi 4000q build


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

So checked the timing today... Dead on the money.
drives great. i smacked 8krpm a few times on the way home. no issues..
I will be racing it Saturday June 5th if all goes well then yes i will 
make more to order for $250 shipped.
Keep in mind this Trigger wheel will align the 1.8T pully for the 
ABA accessory setup on a 16V ABA hydrid. I.E. 16v crank timing gear. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

do want very tempting :thumbup:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

OK well this is the product

















and it installed. Some Assembly Required.








Accessory pully alignment









So if you want one it is a 2 week turn around from order to shipment.
they are made to order.
:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

update.
3000 miles daily driving no issues 1 race event 10 passes. all good.

I have ARP rod/ main/ head bolts. H beam rods, JE forged pistons. ect ect.
OEM Forged Crank









Piston and rods








OEM crank trigger bolts sheered









OEM Trigger wheel









New solution, External wheel

























This alignes the serpintine belt pully from a 1.8T to a ABA acessory bracket setup using a 16v Crank Timing gear/ 16v head.


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

REPOMAN said:


> This alignes the serpintine belt pully from a 1.8T to a ABA acessory bracket setup using a 16v Crank Timing gear/ 16v head.


so there is no way to achieve this on a 9a with ABA serp setup? :beer:


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

there is a way, after hours on the bridgeport and custom mounts for sensor i have it installed. i need to know how this wheel is timed to ABA OBD2. where on the 60-2 wheel should the sensor point when CYL1 is at TDC?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


> so there is no way to achieve this on a 9a with ABA serp setup? :beer:


034 tone wheel. with ABA space kit. 3 hours on bridgeport. custom spacing on sensor, and wheel set to 14th tooth after the 2 tooth gap at TDC. this is confirmed:thumbup:
put this one to bed


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

JettaG60MK2Rider said:


> put this one to bed


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

Sr. Karmann said:


>


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I will be working on my Corrado tomarrow, I will count but i believe mine is 14 teeth before .
I will confirm it tomarrow.
I do know this is the same setting as when i used the internal OEM trigger wheel.
:beer::beer:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

My sensor is mounted to trigger 14 teeth after the space on the wheel at TDC. So the pick up sees the missing teeth and fires at the 14th tooth it reads after the missing ones. this is programmed into my EFI. All Aftermarket EFI are programmable to any number you want. 
I used this setting on the OEM crank trigger wheel and the external mounted one i made.








This is at TDC. See the gap.


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

yes sir! and i kindly thank you for posting a pic


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bringing this thread back from the dead, can this still e made and purchased?


----------



## JettaG60MK2Rider (Feb 13, 2005)

034 motor sports sells the wheel. i will say i had to do some fab work to get it to work with my ABF setup on a 9A.. but one of the dudes who posted above makes them as well
god be with you:laugh:


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Yes I can have a wheel made. it's $185 shipped.
:beer::beer:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

So this piece is to be used with the 1.8t crank pulley. I'm assuming it acts as a spacer to work with the Ina abf serp setup.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

It will align the 1.8t harmonic balancer or Fluid amper to the ABA Accessory bracket.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah so my milled ABA pulley from bbm won't work, damn

Any difference in 1.8t pulleys? I would really hate to buy the fluidampr for around 400


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tries sending you a pm, your inbox is full


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I just deleted 400 messages. I would score a 1.8t crank pulley from a 
Wrecking yard or buy a used one for cheap. 
A lot cheaper then the fluidamper. The oem 1.8t harmonic balancer
Is good for 8500rpm.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice, can you make a bracket for the vr sensor?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I suppose I could, If I were to make a mounting bracket for a VR pick up 
Maybe I should make it for the OEM VW sensor to mount.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Going lugtronic, thought the vr sensor was the sensor of choice for the crank


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is yours correct? Love that bracket


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That is 034efi's bracket and VR sensor. the bracket is altered for the position of my wheel. Inside the crank pulley not out side.
If I were to make one it would look like that but mount the OEM vw sensor. cheaper that way.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Any benefits of using the stock sensor over the vr sensor?

Also this is a 60-2 tooth wheel correct?

Lastly, how much for the whole setup?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

audib6neusp30 said:


> Any benefits of using the stock sensor over the vr sensor?
> 
> Also this is a 60-2 tooth wheel correct?
> 
> Lastly, how much for the whole setup?


Benefits of using the OEM sensor is you can use the one you have. 
yes 60-2
not sure with sensor bracket.
I'll let you know


----------



## Glf111 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Trigger Wheel*

Can You still Get the Trigger wheels?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

ATTENTION!!!!!

These wheels will now be available from Jason Lane
Contact Fastlane German Tuning to purchase one today. 


http://www.fastlanegermantuning.com/


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone ever experience a slight misfire when the vr sensor gets wet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I had a VR sensor fail after 4 years. the sensor get dirt or grease on it 
a good cleaning every year is a good idea. The resolution on my setup
is .004 So I dial in the sensor on the thread until the match book cover is tight 
between the sensor and the wheel. then I pull it out and give it a bump close 
and tighten the nut. solid signal. miss fires can occur if there is a bad ground
on the circuit. you would be able to see a miss of the signal on any ECU monitor.


----------

